# NTLs TV/broadband package



## garythegreat (27 Oct 2009)

Was just looking at which TV and broadand options, i thinkthe best option would get a complete package with NTL:

 3mb broadband= E22, 
 The basic digital TV= E20
 Sky Sports and Movies=E40 (they are 30euro each, or 40euro for both, makes sense to get both)
 Total: E82 per month

i was all happy to go with this until i read soem of the horror stories about NTL/UPC and am now reconsidering. Does anyone know better options?

Smart seem better but theres no phone line....


----------



## Deas (28 Oct 2009)

Just to let you know, I have the phone/basic/sports & movies with NTL.  I have had no problems with them at all.  The phone is a set amount per month unless you make mobile calls etc. which I don't.  I don't have broadband; however may be adding it soon.

By the by have you included phone usage in your calcs above?  

The only issue I have had is the length of time it takes them to answer their phones, which isn't every time.  Ensure you have your account number to hand when you ring them though (when set up), as they don't seem to be able to perform name searches which can lead to a frustrating call.


----------



## stargirl01 (28 Oct 2009)

I have broadband and Digital TV with NTL, and never had an issue with phoning them. Do it in the morning, and they will normally answer almost immediately. 
I never had a problem with them until I changed bank accounts recently, and was double debited. Working on getting it resolved at the moment. I think the biggest issue is with there finance dept. who don't return calls but the actual customer services and engineers are great. Or at least that's my experience.


----------



## garythegreat (28 Oct 2009)

thanks for the replies.

Deas i dont plan on getting a phone line, you don't need to and we dont need one.

Ok think i'll go with NTL, any idea how long it takes them to get everything installed? Living in Dublin city centre.


----------



## Society (23 Nov 2009)

Does anyone know how much the basic package (tv/digital and broadboad) is with Ntl and is it worth changing from eircom?


----------



## Frank (24 Nov 2009)

look at www.upc.ie for prices

I have phone bb and tv from them touch wood no problems.


----------



## Goomigen (24 Nov 2009)

I would never recommend NTL to anyone!  I have found their customer service atrocious.  My issue with them at the moment is that their sales department are harassing me to take their broadband package.  I had received numerous private number calls to my mobile a few weeks ago ( 7 on one day) which I kept missing and when I finally answered one and discovered it was NTL I instructed them to remove me from their call lists and to stop ringing me.  Since them I have received calls from their Limerick call centre, I instructed them to stop calling me and since then I have received calls from their Cork centre every day this week, including Saturday and Sunday!  I was at boiling point yesterday morning and rang their number and was told that I would definitely be removed from all of their call centre lists, I got another last night at 7.30pm!  Nothing I say or do makes any difference to them, no one takes any responsibility and their left hand doesn't know what their right hand is doing, which has been my experience with them throughout.  I rang ComReg this morning who said that they were in breach of Data Protection Regulations and to contact the Data Protection Commissioner and report them, which I'll do tomorrow.  (office closed today)


----------



## vanman (25 Nov 2009)

Would also NOT recommend NTL. Left SKY nearly 5 months ago. Package with NTL was good value for money. TV side of package is a joke. Remote has a mind of its own, screen goes blank and say is has a bad connection. When electric shower is in use it causes the tv picture goes funny. It also freezes every so often.etc etc......

Had sky salesman at the door only last night. Signed back up straight away. Think i may be caught for 100euro for breaking contract. Tried ringing NTL today, but cant get through.

Would never go away from SKY again........


----------



## Phibbleberry (21 Apr 2010)

Hi Guys, 

I'm considering getting broadband at the moment, but while I can _use _the internet as well as the next person, when it comes to speads/usage etc...I'm a bit clueless!

Currently paying in the region of €54 for NTL Digital Basic Package and Sky Sports.
Considering getting Broadband and have been quoted the following as add ons:
5mg - €22pm
15mg - €32pm
30mg - €42pm
All will be subject to a €20 installation fee (once off).

Now, we just want to use it for an hour or two at night - booking tickets/banking/surfing/ordering photos etc.. Is 5mg enough for this (they told me they'd describe it as the package for 'older' people, who don't use it much?! 

What are the other providers like?! Anyone have any suggestions for me?!

Cheers
PB


----------



## rgfuller (21 Apr 2010)

5mb will be easily sufficient for what you have indicated - you would only require more if you were using multiple computers simultaneously in the house or regularly download a large quantity of movies or software packages.


----------



## Phibbleberry (21 Apr 2010)

Cheers for that, I did think they were duping me alright!!


----------



## Phibbleberry (21 Apr 2010)

Actually, the fact that we'll be such 'light' users whats the story with mobile broadband??
Thanks again, 
PB


----------



## rgfuller (22 Apr 2010)

Mobile broadband is a definite option - it's handy that it's portable too, you can move it from PC to laptop and use it anywhere in the country where you have a decent signal.

The UPC 5mb offering does not supply a wireless router so you'll have to plug (via cable) into the box close to where your UPC cable points are anyway, or else incur the cost of buying a wireless router & wireless card (if using PC).

Mobile broadband probably won't get as consistant speeds from it, but the capacity allowance should cover your requirements easily (unless you start download alot).

Take a look here to give you a summary of the options for your locality: http://www.uchoose.ie/compare-broadband

If you go mobile I'd go for a provider who gives you a strong signal in the house/room where you're most likely to use the device.


----------



## Phibbleberry (22 Apr 2010)

Thanks for all the helpful advise rgfuller, very much appreciated.

Have a data package on my phone and signal seems to be strong in the house on it, so will probably go for Vodafone - with a €20 (online discount for the dongle) outlay initially, and then the same price (€2 less pm!) monthly, it may be worth it to assess the sort of usage we'll get - we can always commit to a 12mth package beyond that I suppose.

Thanks again!


----------



## Firefly (23 Apr 2010)

02 are doing free trials for mobile broadband. You pay a deposit and have it for 3 days to test. I'd highly recommend this. 

Also, if there's only 2 euro difference I'd go with 5mb from NTL. The mobile broadbang speeds are a lot slower. Web pages with rich graphics can take noticeable longer (I've had mobile & 5mb NTL). I've also noticed the mobile broadband can be a bit patchy even though we live in a "good" area for broadband


----------



## bgolden (26 Apr 2010)

Finding the feedback useful.

Strange one with UPC.  Their deals only apply to new customers.  My fixed line went dead so decided to move to UPC instead of paying to get it repaired.  But Sky offered me a €10 basic package TV deal for 7 months.  Great!  But if I move broadband and phone to UPC I will no longer qualify for a deal when I want to move my TV deal.

Upshot - I go mobile broadband and use Skype / mobile phone more - UPC lose out on over €250 as I wait for Sky deal to run out. 

They would lose out completely only for fact that Imagine are taking forever to get Wimax into my area despite being surrounded by their masts.


----------



## muffin1973 (28 Feb 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but just got our bill from NTL/UPC and it's €171 for two months.  We get NTL digital (in our living room and we have another box upstairs) and high speed broadband, can't remember what it is but I think it's the quickest you can get.

We think the bill is pretty high at this stage (looking at cutting costs), does anyone konw whether Sky would have a better value broadband/TV package??

thanks

M


----------



## foxylady (1 Mar 2011)

As far as I am aware Sky dont do broadbrandin Ireland at the moment its only the UK


----------



## horusd (1 Mar 2011)

muffin1973 said:


> ...We think the bill is pretty high at this stage (looking at cutting costs), does anyone konw whether Sky would have a better value broadband/TV package??
> 
> thanks
> 
> M


 
Sky don't do broadband. Check  out www.callcosts.ie for phone & BB packages. Before you opt for any particular choice, ie vodafone etc, ask here to see if other posters have any commentsgood or bad on them.


----------



## rgfuller (1 Mar 2011)

muffin1973 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but just got our bill from NTL/UPC and it's €171 for two months.


 
That's very high for just 2 months - you should look at your detailed bill breakdown to see what's pushing your bill up so much - perhaps a large number of calls to UK/Europe/USA of the holidays - the call rates are not cheap unless you are on a call package.


----------



## muffin1973 (1 Mar 2011)

Rgfuller, we don't have a phone, it's for what I itemised above, high speed broadband, and NTL digital package in two rooms... We don't want/need a phone, so it's just the broadband and tv we're paying for.

FoxyLady and HorusD, as Sky don't do broadband, would you be able to suggest anyone else we could try? 

M


----------



## rgfuller (1 Mar 2011)

Ah yeah, sorry - it's 2 months, so for the top packages it adds up.
You could just adjust your package with UPC to reduce the cost, e.g. do you really need 30mb broadband ?
If you have the Digital Max pack could you drop to Digital Value ?

Just from the build your own combination off the UPC website:
Digital Value €22.00
Multiroom Viewing with Digital+ €8.75
Fibre Power Broadband 10Mb €25.00
Total *monthly* cost: 55.75


----------



## muffin1973 (1 Mar 2011)

Hi Rgfuller

thanks that's really helpful, that would be a good saving.  My husband pays the NTL through his bank account and we don't get hard copy statements anymore, we're supposed to log into our account with UPC but sure I've lost the log in details.  Must find them and check what we're actually on. You're right, we don't need 30MB although I do skype with my sister a lot and I found when I had mobile broadband, it didn't facilitate that so at the time (out of sheer annoyance at the uselessness of the mobile broadband) I just asked NTL for the highest broad band they had.  Then I got a text last year saying they were giving us even higher broadband for free?  

I reckon 10MB would still facilitate Skype wouldn't it?

M


----------

